# Getting original market value of a 2006 car



## Graham_07 (20 Mar 2008)

I need to get the original Irish market value, when new, of a 2006 Audi A4 TDi. Is there an  site where such data is available?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Towger (20 Mar 2008)

Is this any good :  https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/ShowVRT


----------



## Caveat (20 Mar 2008)

There is also a periodical A5 sized book/magazine, detailing Irish used car prices - can't remember the name -  larger newsagents or Easons or the like sell it.


----------



## Satanta (20 Mar 2008)

Both of those provide the OMV, Open Market Value (the current "book" price), for the car (I believe, I'm not that familiar with the VRT page, it possibly provides the original price with some digging through the options??).

The OP is looking for the Original price (price they would have paid for the new car in 2006 (I assume for BIK reasons)). 

I'm not familiar with any source (potentially cached pages on google, although that's a long shot). The only thought that comes to mind is getting in touch with an Audi dealer?


----------



## mik_da_man (20 Mar 2008)

I think Graham is looking for the list price as at 2006, not the used price..



I may be wrong....


I was


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys, the OMSP is coming out at €43,700 on the VRT calculator, I'm just curious as to how close that figure would be to the retail price on the forecourt if one went in to a garage in 2006 to buy the car then, new.

( yes Mik, looking for the list, i.e. new price as it was in 2006 and yes Satanta, it's for BIK, the person is getting one now, for €33,000 but BIK is calc on the OMV )


----------



## lightup (20 Mar 2008)

I had to get this for a number of vehicles recently.  I found the easiest way was to ring the main dealers.  They were very helpful.


----------

